# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  ports collection question

## pathfinder

Ρε παιδες ξερει κανεις πως μπορω να κανω update τα ports?

Δοκιμασα με το Portsnap αλλα λεει οτι 

Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... using portsnap2.FreeBSD.org.
Fetching public key...failed. γενικα τι φταιει?

οταν παω να εγκαταστησω το cvsup ξεκιναει και δεν μπορει να κανει fetch
τα πακετα και δεν το κανει μονο στο κυριο πακετο...αλλα και στα dependencies Στο fetch...αν παω manually web browser kai κανω copy paste το λινκ το κατεβαζω κανονικα!!

αλλα μεσω το ports collection tpt!!

any ideas???  ::

----------


## pathfinder

Ακύρο τελικα βρήκα τι εφταιγε  ::

----------

